# Do you take creatine on rest days?



## CJMAJOR (Sep 11, 2001)

I was wondering whether I should take Creatine on the days I rest or from weights and do cardio instead? Also to build mass how many minutes should i rest between sets when lifting free weights? Thanks guys!!


----------



## shooter (Sep 11, 2001)

yes

------------------
If you can't run with the big dogs...don't get off the porch.


----------



## seyone (Sep 12, 2001)

i read a post on another board where they said not to take creatine on rest days and gave reasons why. I don't have the research in front of me and I have not read the studies but I have tried it and I still don't take creatine on off days. the results have been equal to when I was taking it everyday only now it lasts longer.

as for your second question, I would wait as long as it takes for your muscles to be able to handle a heavy load again and partially recover from the set, for me its about 1 1/2 minuts.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 13, 2001)

I usually do.

------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## Maki Riddington (Sep 13, 2001)

I don't.

------------------
Exercise, my drug of choice


----------



## Arnold (Sep 18, 2001)

Maki Riddington said:
			
		

> *I don't.
> *




Why not?


----------



## Fred (Sep 18, 2001)

I take it 30 minutes after I work out. I have 1 rest day per week (sunday)  and I do not take creatine that day. Why? Becuase I feel my body needs a rest from it, I don't want to overload it and think it's a daily function, ect.


----------



## crowman (Sep 19, 2001)

I don't take it on rest days, mostly because I'm a poor college student and try to make my creatine last as long as possible, otherwise I would take it everyday.


----------



## seyone (Sep 19, 2001)

if you can get the same results without taking it on your off days save yourself a few bucks.


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Sep 20, 2001)

Creatine is excreted at about 1-2g per day, which is contained in a good sized steak. If you don't eat a lot of meat (all meat has creatine), then you may want to take a small dose, like a teaspoon on off days.


----------

